# Interesting blood test results - platelets



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

During my last doctor's appointment, we reviewed my latest lab work, and he told me something interesting! He told me my body makes platelets bigger than the norm. They are bigger than other people's platelets.I don't know if that has always been the case, or if it's a new development. But I thought it was interesting. I'm trying to look up some info on it.Anyone else have this? Just curious.


----------

